# Hi Tech Bikes



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone have any experience good/bar w/ Hi Tech bikes in San Diego??


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent shop - highly recommend them!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I went there once. . .*

when they were in the old store. I was looking for a San Marco Regal saddle. The salesman looked at me and said, "Why? They're heavy."


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I wasn't real impressed with them the couple of times I've been in the shop. It was more the lack of knowledge that the employees had. They do have a lot of high end bikes on the floor.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

it is 50/50. Sometimes you get a great reception from a knowledgeable guy, other times you get extreme arrogance


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Not friendly enough. Lack fundamental people skills w/ us non shavers. I ride 200-300 miles a week and don't appreciate being snubbed when I'm spending hard earned money just because I don't fit the "stereotype". I go to Big Ring Cyclery in La Mesa now.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like I'm definitely in the minority here, my experience at High Tech has always been good. Not sure why - I'm an older, non-shaver,clearly not a racer...


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

my experience at high-tech was okay some would call it as a bike ferrari dealer/lamborgini lol, but I had my times when I talk to some of there sales clerk about some of the bikes they had and they were plain out rude


----------

